# Biete freie Mitarbeit



## udo_39 (3 Oktober 2008)

biete meine Unterstützung als freier Mitarbeiter an
Bereich:  Inbetriebnahmen 
             Programmierung Visualisierung  S7/WinCC 
             Dokumentation   E-Plan / WSCAD
Ort:       Schleswig Holstein  bis  weltweit
Kontakt: PN


----------



## Headman (23 März 2011)

*freie Mitarbeit*

Hallo udo_39,
auch ich interessiere mich auch dafür meine Leistung als freier Mitarbeiter anzubieten. Muss ich dafür eine Gewerbe anmelden? Und wenn ja, welches, bzw. wie geht man am besten vor?

Mfg
Headman


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2011)

Headman schrieb:


> Hallo udo_39,
> auch ich interessiere mich auch dafür meine Leistung als freier Mitarbeiter anzubieten. Muss ich dafür eine Gewerbe anmelden? Und wenn ja, welches, bzw. wie geht man am besten vor?
> 
> Mfg
> Headman




mmh....die stellenauschreibung war vor über 2 Jahre. Hoffentlich hat die
Fa von Udo die Wirtschaftskrise überstanden.


----------



## Headman (23 März 2011)

Das ist wohl richtig. Aber auch wenn die Fa von Udo die Krise nicht überstanden haben sollte, was ich ihm NICHT wünsche, sollte es doch hier Leute geben, die mir weiterhelfen können.

Mfg
Headman


----------



## IBFS (23 März 2011)

Headman schrieb:


> ... meine Leistung als freier Mitarbeiter anzubieten. Muss ich dafür eine Gewerbe anmelden? ...



..nur soviel, auch wenn es in deinem Fall ggf. nicht nötig wäre ein
Gewerbe anmelden zu müssen, ist spätestens beim Leasing oder 
beim Einkaufen-wollen beim Großhändler in fast allen Fällen die
Vorlage eines Gewerbescheines nötig. 

Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund:

http://www.blog.de/tb/a/r/selbststaendigkeit/gewerbebetrieb-freiberufliche-taetigkeit/6228449/

http://www.google.de/#num=100&hl=de...q=freiberufliche+tätigkei&fp=6d049092d9ad5f42

Gruß

Frank


----------



## paula23 (24 März 2011)

Als Ing. brauchst du kein Gewerbe, freie Ingeneurstätigkeit. Mit deinem Steuerberater reden, oder Google.


----------



## marlob (24 März 2011)

Was hier alles so rein interpretiert wird was nirgends steht


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mmh....die *stellenauschreibung* war vor über 2 Jahre. Hoffentlich hat die
> Fa von Udo die Wirtschaftskrise überstanden.





paula23 schrieb:


> Als *Ing.* brauchst du kein Gewerbe, freie Ingeneurstätigkeit. Mit deinem Steuerberater reden, oder Google.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2011)

paula23 schrieb:


> Als Ing. brauchst du kein Gewerbe, freie Ingeneurstätigkeit. Mit deinem Steuerberater reden, oder Google.


 

Als Techniker brauchst du auch keine Gewerbe...


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Als Techniker brauchst du auch keine Gewerbe...



selbst als facharbeiter oder ungelernter braucht man kein gewerbe anmelden, man muß dem steuernummerausgebenden finanzamt dann nur glaubhaft vermitteln, dass man ideen und keine materiellen werte verkauft (das ist als ing. nicht nötig)


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..nur soviel, auch wenn es in deinem Fall ggf. nicht nötig wäre ein
> Gewerbe anmelden zu müssen, ist spätestens beim Leasing oder
> beim Einkaufen-wollen beim Großhändler in fast allen Fällen die
> Vorlage eines Gewerbescheines nötig.



kann ich nicht bestätigen, steuernummer hat für mich bisher gereicht.


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen, steuernummer hat für mich bisher gereicht.



Bei der METRO-DRESDEN ging es ohne Gewerbeschein nicht.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei der METRO-DRESDEN ging es ohne Gewerbeschein nicht.
> 
> Frank



gut, mag sein, aber ich kauf mein sauerkraut für gewöhnlich auch nicht im 10kg-eimer


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gut, mag sein, aber ich kauf mein sauerkraut für gewöhnlich auch nicht im 10kg-eimer



jetzt bin ich aber sauer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei der METRO-DRESDEN ging es ohne Gewerbeschein nicht.
> 
> Frank


 
Ich hab den ganzen Tag drüber gegrübelt wo ich jemals den Gewerbeschein gebraucht habe.... Jetzt weiss ich es wieder 

METRO-LÖHNE und FLICK 


Ich habe ja auch mit Gewerbeschein angefangen. Mittlerweile hat mich das FA als Freiberufler eingestuft. Muss ich jetzt eigendlich den Gewerbeschein zurückgeben ? Sozusagen mein Gewerbe abmelden ? .... ts ts ts Fragen über Fragen......


----------



## udo_39 (28 März 2011)

*Udo hats überstanden*

die Fa. von Udo gibts noch.
und ist immernoch an Aufträgen interessiert.

grüsse aus Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei der METRO-DRESDEN ging es ohne Gewerbeschein nicht.
> Frank



Lieber Frank, 

hast Du einen schlechten Ruf oder haben sie bei Dir eine 
Ausnahme gemacht? 

*Metro verkauft auch an Freiberufler...*


----------



## IBFS (28 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Lieber Frank,
> 
> hast Du einen schlechten Ruf oder haben sie bei Dir eine
> Ausnahme gemacht?
> ...




Das war vor über ZEHN Jahren ....  .... ggf. hatte auch nur der Mitarbeiter damals keine Ahnung.

Frank


----------

